# 1476 Parts



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

Is anyone out there?

I just got a 1476 Bolens with a fresh motor, tiller,mower deck, and dozer blade. It needs to be put back together but is missing some parts. Can anyone tell me where I can get an exhaust system for it?Any help would be appreciated!
Thank You
Dan


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WELCOME DAN, 

We have some very well versed Bolens people here...unfortunately I am not one of them...Give them a little more time and you should be overwhelmed with help! Again glad you joined us and welcome aboard.

Mark


----------



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Mark
I was reading some of the post and taking advantage of the information I found here. I'm hoping to get this tractor going for my garden this spring. 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTPahl _
> *Thanks Mark
> I was reading some of the post and taking advantage of the information I found here. I'm hoping to get this tractor going for my garden this spring.
> Thanks
> Dan *


DT, welcome to Tractor Forum! Do you have a parts and operator's manual for your 1476?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not a Bolens expert or experienced with them. Hopefully AEGT5000 will see this post and I am sure he will have the answer. In the mean time; he is a place that may be able to help you out with your parts needs. 

Sonny Bolens 

Also, just in case you haven't got them; I have posted the parts and operator's manuals for the Bolens 1476 for you.


----------



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Chief
I appreciate the help and will check with Sonnys. I was hoping to find a good used if I could. I just started put this tractor back together, it was in coffee cans and boxes for the biggest part and I'm not sure what all is missing. I made brackets for the lower engine Mounts. It needs tires, a seat, exhaust system. I am putting it back together and will know better whats missing. Thank You! 
Dan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost forgot the parts manual.


----------



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

Chief
Thank You!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Figured I may as well throw in the wiring diagram in case someone else is looking for information.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Welcome to another Bolens Large Frame owner. I have three (a 1250, an HT20, and an HT23). :riding: :riding: You should join some of the Yahoo Bolens tractor groups, and make some contacts that way.

Of all of the parts needed for the large frame tractors (and your 1476 is an earlier large frame) the exhaust systems seem to be among the hardest to come up with. Even used is not all that common. They are not manufactured now, and they were exclusive Bolens designs with the heat shields. Both NOS and used appear on ebay once in a while, but at eye-popping prices. Many people fabricate their own because they cannot find the correct one. Unless of course you are going for the absolutely correct restoration.artyline 

 Doug


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost forgot the Operator's Manual.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

DTPauhl...I'm not a Bolen's guy, but a small word of advice would be either drawings/diagrams as you reassemble, and pictures to document....
I thought I was going to drive myself up the wall trying to resurrect an old GT that had been apart so long it had whiskers growing on it...:argh: 

Finally lucked out, and saw the identical one at an antique engine show, and the owner was good enough to let me take all kinds of pictures, measurements, etc.... (only cost a bottle of "Maker's Mark") --I learned my lesson.....:worthy:


----------



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

*Dan 1476*

glenn27 and Doug,
Thank You for making me feel welcome. I got my Bolens from a guy who had the engine rebuilt and never put it back together. It came with a tiller, mower deck and dozer blade. Some of the parts are missing but I think I did OK. If I can't find an exhaust system for it I'll fabricate something.
Thank You!
Dan


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

By the way, good luck with your re-assembly job. Feel free to ask questions as needed, and know that you will have a great tractor when you are done. :riding: Doug


----------



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

*Dan's 1476*

Doug,
Thanks! Hay, I saw a 1476 on Ebay and it looks as if it has a muffler from a Cub on it. I think I'll look into something like that. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

*Dan's 1476*

Hi Dan,

I am working on a 1476 also. Rock Creek Consulting, e-mail [email protected] might be a good place to start. They have indicated to me that they have pretty much anything you need to rebuild the old S-14D. They may be able to help out with an exhaust. I haven't ordered from them yet, but will be giving them a try in the future.


----------



## DTPahl (Feb 9, 2006)

*Dan's 1476*

Charlie, 
Thank You! I will check them out. I found That I am missing parts for me 3 point hitch also. What fun...
Thank You for your help! 
Dan

I just picked up a WheelHorse C141. My wife took it well.


----------

